# Snoway series 25 plow light issues



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a series 25 that I just installed on my 2003 f250. I have the correct headlight adapter but I cannot get the the plow lights to work. I believe that I have the relay wired correctly. Question I have is on the truck side plug (pic attached) what terminals should I have power in? In the attaced pic I have power to the bottom left female terminal (I believe this is powering the yellow side lights since they work) and I think that the male connector next to that is my turn signal (which work) since my test light blinks. What other terminals should have power? Also on my light relay should the pins going out to the truck and plow have constant power (relay terminals 2, 3, 6, and 7)? Right now the pins to the plow do not have power (relay terminal 6 and 7). My truck lights are working but the only time I can get power to the plow lights is by pulling the plow light wires from the relay and jumpering the wires temporarily to the battery then I can get power to the red and green plow light wire depending what wire I jumper to the battery. This tells me I have continuity in the wires going to the plow lights. On the head lights on the plow I have three wires a white wire ,a red wire, and a green wire the white wire is for the ground, can someone tell me what the other two wires are low beam or high beam? The relay is new but I'm thinking that it may have gone bad. Is there a way to test the relay?

I'm thinking that if I can't get the lights working that I would remove them and see if I need them. My truck has a 4 inch lift and I do not think that the plow covers the truck lights. Has anyone run there plow in this manner? I prefer to get them to work but also need to get this issue worked out.

Thanks for the help


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Pic of relay


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Email Basher at [email protected]

He is the man that can give you the answers you are looking for.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I will email him. I did some more troubleshooting tonight and from testing a couple more wires I believe that my relay is wired correctly. I initially wired it the best that I could but some of the wires did not match the colors in the installation guide since the were faded or discolored. 

I did figure out that the two male terminals to the right are for high and low beam. They currently are not getting power. Should the relay have power to relay terminals 6 and 2? I'm trying to determine if my relay is good. 

The other issue I'm having is that when I connect the passenger side truck light to the harness my truck lights dim. 

Does anyone know if I can get new replacement wiring harness connectors? Since when I wiggle the plugs my trucks lights go from full strength to dim.


----------

